# Painting sticky



## Subway Fugitive (Jul 16, 2011)

I would love to see someone post a Painting Sticky with some basic painting guidelines that us novices can use. Some of my questions would be should all building interiors get painted flat black? What if you intend to add interior details? Tips for painting without an air brush. When is a primer needed? What type of primer to use? Enamel or acylic and why? What type of paint thinner to use, how much, and why? Spray paint: cheap paint from the big box stores or the more expensive Testors paint?

If there is a web page which answers these concerns I would love to see it.

Thank you,

Mike Ratel
http://www.trolleydodger.info
https://www.facebook.com/pages/Petworth-Traction-Co/344204818941906


----------

